# Öffenlicher Bereich > Witziges >  Die zehn besten Deutschen im Bett


----------


## Erich

Wirklich sehr witzig - wo ist das Radeberger?  ::

----------


## Robert

Und es fehlt auch Kölsch, wobei die teilweise schwer zu erkennen sind  ::

----------


## Erich

Das Foto ist eindeutig Alt - lastig

----------

und die diebels ist auch schon leer. (ohne kronenkorken)

----------


## Erich

Ich hab so das dumme Gefühl, der Ralf nimmt sie sich jetzt eine nach der anderen vor  ::

----------

Das sind doch alles Flaschen im Bett. 
(wie schön doppeldeutig)

----------

flasche leer (frei nach trappatoni)

----------

Spätestens bei Hannen Alt würd ich streiken, macht Kopf aua aua!

Und überhaupt, kein Kölsch dabei!

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Und überhaupt, kein Kölsch dabei!


Und nicht mal eine Flasche Rotwein.
Tja so sin se, die Träger der grünen Schutzhelme.

----------


## walter

da sieht man doch, dass inschenöre auf einer wellenlänge sind.   ::  

das warsteiner und das erdinger sind die einzigen biere, die ich hier in der hochburg von radeberger und co. trinke.
dazu ein aktuelles foto aus meiner computermontagezeit

----------

Herr Inschenör, man stellt aber keine Flaschen auf Plänen ab.

----------


## walter

das war der scheidungsgrund mit meiner ersten frau. hatte doch glatt 1 liter schwarztee auf ca. 1 1/2 quadratmeter transparentpapier gleichmässig verteilt. ich hatte nicht einmal mehr tränen.   ::

----------

> Zitat von Volker
> 
> Und überhaupt, kein Kölsch dabei!
> 
> 
> Und nicht mal eine Flasche Rotwein.
> Tja so sin se, die Träger der grünen Schutzhelme.


Wolln mer mal nicht ungerecht sein, die Dortmunder haben keien direkten Zugang zur A 3 und finden somit Köln gar nicht, wie solln se dann Kölsch kennen und Wein kennt man doch im Pilsken-Land sowieso nicht.

Sind halt abgetrennt in DO.  ::  

Grüße

Volker

----------

> ...hatte doch glatt 1 liter schwarztee auf ca. 1 1/2 quadratmeter transparentpapier gleichmässig verteilt...


Das waren doch noch goldene Zeiten.
Jetzt hast Du mindestens 1 1/2 Dekaden Deines Lebens mit Somtam eingesaut bekommen.

----------

aber wenn man diese kombination nacheinander trink, dürfte man am nächsten tag mit einer aua, aua-rübe wach werden.

ich z.b.trinke zur zeit ein leckeres glas milch

----------

> ich z.b.trinke zur zeit ein leckeres glas milch


Also, so weit sollte man selbst in diesem Forum nicht gehen.
Da sollte man schon wissen, wo die Grenzen sind.   ::

----------

> .
> 
> ich z.b.trinke zur zeit ein leckeres glas milch


Da freue ich mich doch, dass es auch Menschen gibt, die gesund leben, bin aber froh, dass ich mein Kölsch trinken kann, hat viele Vitamine und ist auch gesund (in Massen genossen)  ::  

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Zitat von doc-bryce
> 
>  (in Massen genossen) 
> Grüße
> Volker


entschuldige das ich dich verbessere, 
denke du meinst in maassen, 
denn in massen würdest du dich zuschütten.

nichts für ungut, ok?

----------

Volker meint letzteres.   :cool:

----------


## Hua Hin

Da bekommt doch der Ausdruck "eine kühle Blonde" gleich eine ganz andere Bedeutung.  ::

----------


## Erich

> Herr Inschenör, man stellt aber keine Flaschen auf Plänen ab.


Da soll es mal einen Fall gegeben haben, dass ein Architekt ne Kaffetasse auf die Bauzeichnung gestellt hat. Die ausführende Baufirma hat dann tatsächlich ein Relief in Form des Kafferandes an der Fassade des Baues angebracht....soll teuer gewesen sein  ::

----------

Erich, war aber im Osten der Republik, oder?    :cool:

----------


## Erich

> Erich, war aber im Osten der Republik, oder?


Nee, glaube nicht mal Deutschland - ich googel mal, das muss doch Spuren im Net hinterlassen haben....  ::

----------

> ...das muss doch Spuren im Net hinterlassen haben....


Jau, ein runder Abdruck.

----------

